# Thailand Visit



## supporteshop (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello all,

I am planning a Thailand visit next month, so I want to know how should I arrange the basic needs such as hotel, internet, sim card or renting a vehicle?


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You're joking, right?
Book a hotel with wi-fi on the internet. Once you're here, get a sim card at any 7-11m around $3, any rent a motorbike. If you have got a few years experience on a motorcycle, maybe not. It's very dangerous. Safer to hire a tuk-tuk for short trips or an actual taxi cab for the day at around B2,000.


----------



## sinbad10 (Nov 20, 2017)

I want to follow this topic to know about the price and place to play


----------



## modeeper (Mar 21, 2015)

You failed to tell us where in Thailand. If you're a richie no problem. If you're not I suggest not to ask a taxi driver. 

If you want to play try Nana Plaza. Have no idea of the rates. I never went there. I lived in the South. Much better there, oceans on both sides, nice fresh air, friendly people, "no" hustlers.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Everything you need is here


----------

